# The Last Undefeated



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I like to track the last undefeated teams, and see who ultimately ends up as the last undefeated (not that anyone will match Indiana '76)

The last two years the last undefeated was Duke. Last year, the two last undefeated teams met face to face to decide the honour. In Mid-January, as Duke beat Wake Forest.

Obviously, some teams on the list are here because of schedules, but anyway it's still fun to track.

AS OF DECEMBER 6, THERE WERE 37 UNDEFEATED TEAMS IN AMERICA. I have included what IMO is the next challenge for this team. Note, that the next challenge could omit an undetermined tournament game.

*Still Alive - 4 Teams *

St. Joseph’s (at Xavier, Jan 17)
Pitt (Rutgers, Jan 17)
Cincinnati (TCU, Jan 17)
Stanford (Cal, Jan 17) 

* Joined the Losers *

Stephen F Austin loses big at TCU on Dec 8
Boston College loses 67-57 to St. Joes on Dec 9
Texas loses bigto Zona on Dec 9
Iowa loses to Northern Iowa on Dec 9
Florida loses to Maryland on Dec 10
Nebraska loses to Creighton on Dec 10
Purdue loses at Oklahoma on Dec 11.
Toledo 68 Detroit 72 on Dec 13
Missouri 80 Gonzaga 87 on Dec 13
Oregon 67 Kansas 77 on Dec 13
Niagara 79 Buffalo 81 on Dec 13
Marquette 75 Arizona 85 on Dec 13
Tennessee 62 Nebraska 77 on Dec 13
Kent 49 Rhode Island 60 on Dec 14
New Orleans 55 Texas 89 on Dec 14
South Carolina 61 Temple 71 on Dec 15
Southern Illinois at Murray St on Dec 17
UNC vs Wake Forest on Dec 20
Murray St at Pitt on Dec 20
Auburn at UNLV on Dec 21
Florida St. at Pitt on Dec 22
Dayton at Cincinnati on Dec 23
Kentucky vs Louisville on Dec 27
Virginia at NC St on Dec 28
LSU at Houston on Dec 30
Iowa St at Virginia on Dec 31
Georgia Tech at Georgia on Jan 3
Georgetown at BC on Jan 6
Vanderbilt at Kentucky on Jan 10
Oklahoma at UConn on Jan 11
Wake loses at Texas on Jan 13
Miss St loses to Kentucky on Jan 14
Creighton at NIowa on Jan 14

I will update these lists as teams fall.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Dec 7

No one falls from the list

Auburn easily over Air Force
UNC easily over George Mason
Murray St in OT over Western Kentcuky


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Dec 8*

Only one team played

Stephen F. Austin falls off the undefeated list losing to TCU big on the road.


----------



## GTFan513 (Dec 4, 2003)

Georgia Tech has a cupcake schedule and should go 13-0 (providing they dont lose to a struggling UGA team) before they start their ACC campaign starting at North Carolina.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GTFan513</b>!
> Georgia Tech has a cupcake schedule and should go 13-0 (providing they dont lose to a struggling UGA team) before they start their ACC campaign starting at North Carolina.



St. Louis will not be an easy game for the Jackets. They may slow the tempo and try to grind it out.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Dec 9 Results*

*Survivors*
St.Joes over BC
Dayton just gets by La. Lafayette

*Losers*
BC Lost to St. Joes
Texas gets destroyed by Zona
Iowa gets beat by Northern Iowa


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Dec 10 Results

*Survivors*

Auburn 73 Montana 51
Creighton 61 Nebraska 54
Toledo 95 Siena 71
Vanderbilit 85 Tennessee Tech 64


*Losers*

Florida 68 Maryland 69
Nebraska 54 Creighton 61


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Oklahoma 47
Purdue 45


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> Oklahoma 47
> Purdue 45


And with that victory Oklahoma joins Georgetown and Vanderbilt with the free ride into January.

Their next "challenge" will be Jan 3 at home against a decent Princeton team. The real challenge will be when they are likely a top 5 team on Jan 11 heading into Storrs. They will be soundly trounced.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> 
> 
> And with that victory Oklahoma joins Georgetown and Vanderbilt with the free ride into January.
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## GTFan513 (Dec 4, 2003)

What about Georgia Techs free ride as long as they beat St.Louis and Georgia(which they should bwe able to beat both soundly) they have a free ride too.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Dayton, baby!
:yes:


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GTFan513</b>!
> What about Georgia Techs free ride *as long as they beat St.Louis* and Georgia(which they should bwe able to beat both soundly) they have a free ride too.


You answered your own question.

St. Louis is not a guaranteed victory. Georgia Tech should win, but remember that St.Louis played Zona very tough. Once Tech makes it past that game they are on the free ride into January. If you think this will certainly be a victory you are being ridiculous.

Teams really have to play crappy teams the rest of the month to get on my free ride list:

Georgetown : (Elon, Howard, Citadel)
Vanderbilt : (Tennessee Tech, Wofford, Appalachian St, Lehigh)
Oklahoma : (Prairie View, Jackson St, Texas Pan American)
Georgia Tech : (St. Louis, Alabama A&M, St.John's, Marist, Va Commonwealth)

I am confident enough to label G Tech as a free ride team if they win tomorrow's game. It is sad that we now label St.John's amongst those other crappy teams.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Genuine Article</b>!
> Dayton, baby!
> :yes:


Say goodbye to Dayton on Dec 23 - they will not survive at Cincinnati. They have struggled against Wagner and LA-Lafayette.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Georgetown : (Elon, Howard, Citadel)
> Vanderbilt : (Tennessee Tech, Wofford, Appalachian St, Lehigh)
> Oklahoma : (Prairie View, Jackson St, Texas Pan American)
> ...


I am confident that Virginia Commonwealth could take on St. John's anywhere and beat them. VCU is a good team this year, but they are much better than St. John's. There is no talent on this roster.


----------



## vunatedogg (Dec 13, 2003)

Forget TCU, Vandy's next challenge is Kentucky at Rupp. That would be a challenge to most NBA eastern conference teams. TCU at home is practice, much like the football game between the two schools this season was practice for TCU.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Forget TCU, Vandy's next challenge is Kentucky at Rupp. That would be a challenge to most NBA eastern conference teams. TCU at home is practice, much like the football game between the two schools this season was practice for TCU.


Well first off if the game is at TCU. IF you follow college basketball nationally you will have noted that TCU played Kansas very tough at home. I am not saying Vanderbilt will lose that game, they should win, but it is still a mild threat/

To discount Auburn as a challenge is ridiculous. Once again, Vandy might be the favourite at home, but Auburn will test them.

And don't be surprised if Tennessee Tech hangs around with you guys for most of the game tonight. 


Sat, Dec 13 Tennessee Tech 8:00 pm 
Sat, Dec 20 Wofford 8:00 pm 
Mon, Dec 22 Appalachian St. 8:00 pm 
Tue, Dec 30 Lehigh 8:00 pm 
Sat, Jan 3 at TCU 8:05 pm 
Wed, Jan 7 Auburn 8:00 pm


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I :mrt: who doesn't listen to the warnings of Junior Noboa. 

I also agree completely with his post.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

good thread.

needs an update.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*6 Teams Fall Today*

The losers 

Toledo 68 Detroit 72
Missouri 80 Gonzaga 87
Oregon 67 Kansas 77
Niagara 79 Buffalo 81
Marquette 75 Arizona 85
Tennessee 62 Nebraska 77

The survivors

Dayton 61 IUPUI 59
Creighton 70 Fresno 62
Georgetwon 91 Elon 70
G Tech 75 St. Louis 62
Iowa St 76 Liberty 58
Kentucky 79 Mich St 74
Miss St 82 Xavier 70
Murray St 108 Chicago St 80
Oklahoma 83 Prairie View 56
Pitt 57 Youngstwon St 42
Stanford 86 UNLV 71
Vanderbilt 98 Tenn Tech 79


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

^^ could you update the first post also?

where is says Still Alive - 30 Teams.

thanks.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Kent St. and New Orleans fall on Sunday. Down to 22

Still 6 undefeated SEC teams, and 5 ACC teams.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

What is New Orleans suppose to be like this year? Any good?

we play them on tuesday.

thanks.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Miss St should take New Orleans fairly easily. Don't see any possibility for a loss. Playing at Santa Clara on Saturday will be tough though.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Down to 21*

South Carolina (one of the frauds still on the list) loses to Clemson.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Miss St should take New Orleans fairly easily. Don't see any possibility for a loss. Playing at Santa Clara on Saturday will be tough though.



thanks.

hopefully your right.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

I think that wake forest is going to be going Dec. 20 against UNC, I dont think there is anyway that UNC will lose with their offense at home


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tr_west</b>!
> I think that wake forest is going to be going Dec. 20 against UNC, I dont think there is anyway that UNC will lose with their offense at home


If you are wondering what the next decent opponent a team plays refer to my first post on this thread, which is being continously updated.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

UC is the best team in the land so they will be the last to lose


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

less and less.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

you can take Auburn off that list.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

any others?


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

get rid of Florida St. and Auburn, are there others?

UPDATE!!


----------



## Cycloneandy (Dec 16, 2003)

Iowa State beat Xavier. At Virginia next...


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Well Kentucky is gone and so is Dayton so adios amigos. My pick is St. Joe's. They got A-10 opponents from now on and unless its Xavier they shouldn't lose.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

finally updated, good work.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Good bye Virginia.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

get rid of LSU.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Junior is not online all the time to edit/update the list of undefeatd teams. I appreciate that you are trying to hope though


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

^^ ok???


----------



## Cycloneandy (Dec 16, 2003)

Iowa State loses at Virginia. Take em off the list.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

get rid of Georgia Tech.


----------



## BearcatMax54 (Jan 4, 2004)

St. Joes SHOULD go undefeated all year


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

> BearcatMax54

> St. Joes SHOULD go undefeated all year 

Doubtful. Someone will beat them down the stretch.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

get rid of Georgetown.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

get rid of Vanderbilt and Georgetown.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Still Alive - 8 Teams *

St. Joseph’s (at Xavier, Jan 17)
Wake Forest (at Texas, Jan 13)
Oklahoma (at UConn, Jan 11) 
Pitt (Notre Dame, Jan 12)
Cincinnati (at Marquette, Jan 14)
Creighton (Drake, Jan 7)
Stanford (Cal, Jan 17)
Miss St (Kentucky, Jan 13)



There are some great matchups for these team coming up.

St. Joes at Xavier. This is their biggest challenge for the rest of the year. While they are favourites in all remaining games (perhaps the only team in the country that can say that), I expect some slip up. This might well be it.

Wake Forest at Texas. Wake's second biggest test this year, besides UNC.

Oklahoma vs UConn, Today. Oklahoma might be able to keep it close, but they will probably lose.

Pitt vs Notre Dame. Notre Dame has been playing well at the beginning of conference season (win at Nova). They really stunk pre-conference, but they can play Pitt tough.

Cincinnati at Marquette - Tough road game for Cincy.

Miss St vs Kentucky - Can Miss St beat a top opponent.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

get rid of Oklahoma.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

get rid of Mississippi State and Wake Forest.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The last 4 teams remaining, appear to be safe until next week. St. Joes has the biggest challenge of the group.

St. Joseph’s (at Xavier, Jan 17)
Pitt (Rutgers, Jan 17)
Cincinnati (TCU, Jan 17)
Stanford (Cal, Jan 17)


----------

